# Help 'rebuilding' a Gary Fisher Rig.



## 5XVT (May 8, 2020)

Hi all, new to the forum and 29ers too!

I have recently acquired a Gary Fisher Rig SS, frame only (with EBB)

I believe the model to be this: 
https://www.bicyclebluebook.com/value-guide/product/11952/

The EBB was maintained well and can move around when loosened off so it doesn't need swapping but there is no inner BB in.

The width of the BB is 68mm but I don't have cranks to measure the width - can I use any BB or does it have to be an ISIS one? Are there any kits that I could use that include a crank and BB? I'm in the UK.

The more budget friendly the better!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

use whatever BB fits the cranks you want to use. I would avoid ISIS bottom brackets and cranks. the bearings were not durable because of the design.


----------



## kdiddy (Jul 14, 2005)

I had one of the 2009 root beer colored ones. I used a SRAM GXP bottom bracket. Any threaded bottom bracket should work, you don't need to stick with the ISIS BB.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

only use a GXP BB if you're using a crankset that fits it. RaceFace and Shimano cranks would not fit a GXP.

FWIW, you can use a Shimano BB with RaceFace cranks. that's how mine is set up.


----------



## 5XVT (May 8, 2020)

Thanks for the clarification and the ISIS BB reliability issues - I'll look at those SRAM GXP's cheers.


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

Grats on the score! Rigs are cool.


5XVT said:


> I'll look at those SRAM GXP's cheers.


That's not how it works. You buy cranks and use whatever BB they require. You have a BSA bb- people call it a threaded bb shell usually.

It's prudent to get a 2 piece crankset, rather than 3 piece, like isis. Isis is a terrible and dead format, and 3 piece saves you from having to think about spindle length.

It used to be 68mm = road and 72 = mtb, but there's a lot of cross pollination, like your rig. You can use bb spacers to fit a 72mm crank/bb to a 68mm frame. The spacers typically come with the bb, but you can get them from a shop if necessary.


----------



## 5XVT (May 8, 2020)

Forgive my uneducated approach, as I said its all new to me.. 

I'm currently having a look at a used FSA Comet 175mm crank which states its compatible with standard Shimano Hollowtech II type bottom bracket for a 68/73mm frame.

Is that a 2 piece or not?


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

Before you spend any money on this bike, check carefully around the seat tube/top tube junction for cracks. Gary Fishers of this generation were notorious for cracking there.


----------



## 5XVT (May 8, 2020)

I will check it out, I'm in the process of stripping it down to bare alu so should be able to have a good look. Cheers for the heads up!


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

5XVT said:


> Forgive my uneducated approach, as I said its all new to me..
> 
> I'm currently having a look at a used FSA Comet 175mm crank which states its compatible with standard Shimano Hollowtech II type bottom bracket for a 68/73mm frame.
> 
> Is that a 2 piece or not?


Comet is a good, cheap 2pc crank. It may no longer be true, but older FSA cranks had a fractionally larger axle than shimano. You could use a shimano BB with a FSA crank, but it was a really bad idea. I like fsa BBs more than shimano anyway- no plastic bearing sleeve thingie.

2 vs 3 piece refers to if the axle is attached to a crank arm or if it's part of the BB.


----------



## accordvsick (Nov 26, 2020)

Do you know what kind of headset you will be going with? Is your year the integrated headset?


----------

